# Case 930 Info Needed



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I just picked up 3 Case 930's a couple of days aga. They are a 1963, 1964, and a 1966. The 63 is just suppose to be a parts tractor, the 64 was a running tractor a couple of years ago. These tractors was used as pumping tractors and most kept taking pto bearings out on them. The 1966 one runs, drives forwards and backwards, but doesn't turn. Suppose to be a bearing out in steering colum.

My question is, will the engines fit in my 900's. I know early ones will that had hand clutch. I don't think the 930's I have are wet clutch. I think the engines will bolt up ok, it's the ccutch I'm worried about. Any info would be appreciated.
caseman-d


----------

